# Fiese Abofalle Vodafone Mobiles Bezahlen



## DirRa (12 Mai 2016)

Hallo ,
in bin in eine miese Abofalle geraten und möchte Euch davor warnen!  

In 2012 habe ich einen LTE zuhause Vertrag für einen LTE-Datentarif in einem Vodafone Shop abgeschlossen. Vor kurzem habe ich leider erst bemerkt, dass Vodafone über die für jeden Kunden aktivierten Services für Drittanbieterleistungen insgesamt 1700 € abgezockt hat und zwar für Mobiles Bezahlen. Es wurde für 2 x Premium-Service Mobiles Bezahlen jeden Monat 50,00 €  abgezockt. Die Sache ist nur, dass ich mit der SIM-karte surfen kann, aber nicht mobil bezahlen. 
Die Karte steckt seit 2012 in meiner Fritzbox und hat diese nie verlassen. 
Im LTE Vertrag steht nichts davon drin und mich hatte auch niemand daraufhingewiesen, dass Abbuchungen für Drittleistungen überhaupt möglich sind. Gewundert hatte ich mich schon übe die hohen Beträge. da ich viel telefoniere und trotz Nachfrage nie eine Rechnung zu LTE erhalten habe und unglücklicherweise meine Vertragsunterlagen nicht hatte blieb es unbemerkt! Erst bei einem Konto wechsel flog die Sache auf!
Ich rief bei Vodafone an und sofort sagte mir der Hotline-Support, dass ich in eine ABO-Falle getappt sei.
Weitere Abbuchungen konnte ich sofort stoppen. Ich habe Vodafone aufgefordert mir die Rechtmäßigkeit der Abbuchungen nach zuweisen und das Geld zurück zu zahlen.  Das ist bis heute nicht erfolgt! Ca. 200 € hat mir Vodafone angeboten aus 'Kulanz' und um mich als Kunden nicht zu verlieren - immerhin, aber lächerlich gegenüber 1700€ Schaden. Vodafone hat bei der abzocke doch ordentlich mitverdient!!!  
Im Internet, in Foren wie diesem, wird bereits viel darüber berichtet und es gibt viele Ratschläge. Auf der Seite von RA Thomas Hollweck fand ich sehr gute Infos zum Thema.
Nach 2-3 email und Einschreiben an Vodafone habe ich es jetzt meinem Anwalt übergeben und kann nur jedem dazu raten es auch zutun, der ähnliches erlebt hat und wenn es um solche hohen Summen geht. 
Vodafone gibt nur unverbindliche, vage Antworten und verweist an die Drittanbieter. Das wird dann schnell zum nervigen Hin und Her und man ist weiter ständig genervt - es bringt nichts 

Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps, Kommentare?


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2016)

Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kannst Du über 13 Monate rückbuchen lassen.
Dann aber die unstrittigen Beträge überweisen.
Für den Rest ist der Anwalt zuständig


----------



## DirRa (12 Mai 2016)

ok, vielen Dank! Ich werde es versuchen ! Jeder Euro zählt!


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2016)

Noch was zur Sicherheit - Vermerk auf die Überweisung daß die Zahlung ausschließlich der Deckung der Gesprächsgebühren/Internetzugangs oder was auch immer dient.
Das gleiche solltest Du auch per Einschreiben nochmal schicken.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kannst Du über 13 Monate rückbuchen lassen.


Das gilt in dieser Sache nicht, da der Kunde ja den Lastschriften zugestimmt hatte. Dadurch, da ihm die Buchungen nicht aufgefallen waren, hat er sich selbst diesen Nachteil verschafft. Jetzt muss man anderweitig zusehen, wie man an die Kohle kommt, sonst sind die 200 € schnell für Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten aufgebraucht. Vodafone wird die Rückbuchung nicht einfach so hinnehmen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2016)

Den Lastschriften ja, aber nicht der Abofalle. Gut, daß er nicht kontrolliert hat - könntest Recht haben.
Ich geh da immer davon aus wie ich selber handeln würde ...


----------



## Grx (21 Juli 2016)

Hallo! Bin beim Durchgehen meiner LTE Rechnungen auch auf ominöse Leistungen von Drittanbietern und mobilem Bezahlen gestoßen. Insgesamt leider fast 650 € über mehrere Monate. Hab sofort alles sperren lassen, aber wie geht das überhaupt. Die Sim Karte ist ausschließlich im LTE Router, das WLAN ist ausgeschaltet und die Rechner hängen in nem ganz anderen Subnetz ... Ich bin da ziemlich ratlos wie es dazu kommen konnte - und natürlich ärgert es mich, daß ich es erst nach 6 Monaten gemerkt hatte, aber die Datenpakete für 14,99 bei Vodafone LTE buchen wir halt oft, daher dachten wir erst nur an hohes Datenvolumen. Tipps oder Ideen wie man das Geld (per Lastschrift gezahlt) wiedersehen kann? Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------

